# thetford c200 cs wiring please help



## mickymost (Oct 2, 2014)

hi i am installing a new c200 cs thetfford in my old mercedes camper just aquired called bertie.

does anyone know how to wire up a thetford c200cs ? four wires terminal block on the toilet being brown blue black and black/white my van has a basic onboard system 12 volt with microswitch taps and whale inline pump on underslung tank. any help appreciated 

michael


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 2, 2014)

instructions are here http://www.thetford.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=v5PEu5u3Uj0=&tabid=568&mid=1467 looks like you need to follow diagram 19b 
blue negative to toilet
brown positive to toilet
black also positive to toilet flush switch 
black / white  switched positive supply to your inline  pump  you will also need a negative supply  to the pump


----------



## mickymost (Oct 2, 2014)

*I have tried the manual on thetford website*

thank you yes I have tried wiring up from these instructions on thetford website.(i was also advised to call thetford helpline today by magnum motorhomes of grimsby the dealer i purchased from) but was put in a queue for over an hour and at my cost so gave up on the phone as never got to speak to a tech expert from the  call but although i can hear the pump running when pushing the blue button on toilet no water appears around toilet rim.My van * bertie* has basic wiring i/e no control panel and the water tank has an inline whale pump.The water is reaching the toilet but it seems the solenoid? is not opening to let the water through? its gotta be the wiring buit Im not sure of the correct set up any more ideas?      


regards Michael


----------



## mickymost (Oct 3, 2014)

*My Thetford c200cs   UPDATED*

Thank you FULL TIMER for the one and only reply.

Update..      The so called tech Expert at Magnum motorhomes called Ken phoned me this morning.He got me doing this that and the other with the pump wiring and the Thetford toilet wiring over a few phone calls (again it was costing me)to ring him back with the results.He had me running the taps as I pressed the flush button on the toilet but still no joy.So still not working and he said he was baffled?So what chance did I have.By lunchtime today he said he would get back to the experts at Thetford and he would ring me with the reply.Well I had enough by then and told him its not fit for its purpose.Reluctantly they agreed to change it.I only had it for 7 days as it was.I went all the way there this afternoon a round trip of over 85 miles and came home with the other model with the built in water flush Tank.No plumbing in yay and only two batteries for the level light.If I had known this one was available I would have bought it on the first visit,but was not advised they had them and was sold the more complicated plumbing in one so any converters out there if you want the easy route go for the built in flush tank Thetford, with no wiring or plumbing to connect.


regards Michael


----------

